
Top Chinese State-Media Editor Complains About Internet Access, Deletes Post - baylearn
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-18/top-chinese-state-media-editor-complains-about-internet-access
======
s_Hogg
Question for those who might know: how common is it for the ordinary mainland
Chinese person to attempt to circumvent the great firewall? Do people there
actually care about what they might be missing, as this incident implies?

~~~
RavlaAlvar
Very common within millennial circle.

------
stefan_
I guess that tells you all you would ever want to know about the independence
of chinese media if the chief editor deletes his personal tweet complaining
about the internet access.

~~~
ETHisso2017
Maybe he deleted it of his own volition.

~~~
s_Hogg
Assuming it was him deleting it and not someone else

